
3D human model reconstruction with a room-sized LED egg - hongzi
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/18/this-room-sized-led-egg-captures-amazing-3d-models-of-the-people-inside-it/
======
andy_ppp
Impressive but some of the relighting falls into uncanny valley for me, and to
be honest the movement looks artificial too somehow. No doubt it’ll improve.

~~~
Flanaroc
There doesn't appear to have been any work done to the captured model. The
capture isn't going to be able to capture advanced shading techniques such as
SSS for the skin or translucency in the hair or reflections and highlights in
the eyes. This is not a small task either, the meshes from one frame to the
next aren't consistant, so it'd be difficult to map a shader to it. As with
all mocap, there will need to be a lot of cleanup.

------
davidhyde
Doesn't look like there is any sub-surface scattering of the models which
makes the skin look like it's painted on.

------
bonoboTP
This would be very good for generating synthetic datasets for machine
learning.

------
ptah
is that a geodesic dome

